
Why the Surge in Consumer Demand for High-Tech Home Gyms Is Just Getting Started - markhall
https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhall/2020/07/16/high-tech-home-gyms/#24205d897c5d
======
ReptileMan
People need even more expensive coathangers? This is the ultimate endgame for
any high tech exercise equipment.

The only thing I regularly use are some kettlebells. And I have bought a lot
of hardware during the years.

